# Army 4x4 Deuce-And-A-Halfs



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Anybody have a deuce and a half or a 5 ton Army truck? Looking into geting a few. I like the fact that they have Super Single wheel, and that they're all 4x4s, and that they can go over any terrain. I want to make a dump truck out of it and plow and sand. Anyone one one? 

-Thann


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

they do not turn very sharp.

like driving around in a subdivision using both lanes would be a challenge.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If they're the same as I used to drive (M52 series and M54 series), I wouldn't want them for plowing. The M52 were not power steering and, for both, the phrase "give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around" comes to mind. Actually traction wouldn't be that good as you have eight back tires to split the load among. I'm don't know what "Super Single wheel", but they're both 6x6s, not 4x4.

I just did a search for "Super Single wheel" and it appears that this refers to the rim. How is this going to affect performance?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Deuce*

If you do not have to turn left, turn right or back up they should work great.......

Dave


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Super singles are new to the trucking industry. They can replace the traditional dual rear drive tires with singles. There are wide. I have seen some on over the road trucks. You can install one wheel / tire on each side of an axle. It wouldn't help traction a whole lot, still have four tires in the back on the ground. Need plenty of weight.

Better off with a unimog.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ian said:


> Super singles are new to the trucking industry. They can replace the traditional dual rear drive tires with singles. There are wide. I have seen some on over the road trucks. You can install one wheel / tire on each side of an axle. It wouldn't help traction a whole lot, still have four tires in the back on the ground. Need plenty of weight.
> 
> Better off with a unimog.


Ian is right. That would be worse for plowing snow than the original dual wheel setup. For snow, you want tall and skinny to bite into the snow, not wider which will tend to tend to "ride up" on the snow. The more weight per square inch of tire on the ground, the better. So with duals, you'd have 1/2 the weight per sq in than with single tires on each corner. With a 6x6, you'd have 1/4 of the weight per sq in.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have only ever seen one army 6x6 with a plow and the caption said, "worse plow truck ever" Even the army buys oshkosh or unimog trucks to plow with.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

You mean something like this


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Super singles are really luggy This is great for traction. The kind of plowing I do requires a lot of traction. The newer trucks do have power steering I am looking at the about the '94 range of trucks. In the summer I will be using the truck as a dump truck that can crawl across rugged rocky shore on remote islands.
Here is the link to the trucks I am looking at www.oshkoshequipment.com

-Thann


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

my cousin has a few he uses with the attenuator's on them for his paving jobs i think he paid only a few grand for them but he doesn't drive them from job to job he uses a lowboy to bring them....


----------

